
Another Chrome extension horror story: coinhive and domain registration - aq3cn
https://www.ghacks.net/2017/10/15/another-chrome-extension-horror-story-coinhive-and-domain-registration/
======
skate22
More ads than article

~~~
breakingcups
There's a Chrome extension for that.

~~~
skate22
I try to give websites a fair shot

